# 'He did not deserve this': Uber Eats driver killed while working to provide for family



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

'He did not deserve this': Uber Eats driver killed while working to provide for family





__





'He did not deserve this': Uber Eats driver killed while working to provide for family.







news4sanantonio.com


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another terrible and senseless murder. May he RIP!


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> 'He did not deserve this': Uber Eats driver killed while working to provide for family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what happen if you forget their large diet coke


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This shit’s only gonna get worse; Stupid foaming-mouthed liberal politicians who want to get rid of police agencies & prison systems. Liberal DA’s who refuse to file charges against habitual perpetrators. Liberal appointed judges imposing weak or no sentencing. BLMers, Antifas, Ganstas, and other violent criminals being granted freedom under no-bail policies so they can go right back to burning, looting, robbing, maiming, & killing.
And what are the focused priorities of those stupid foaming-mouthed liberal politicians who cause these problems?.... Make it more difficult for law-abiding citizens to own firearms & defend themselves, eliminate the border to let more criminals in, and weaken or eliminate any election integrity policies so more stupid people can vote for more stupid foaming-mouthed liberal politicians.
Biden’s America....Welcome to your shithole!
💩💩  💩💩


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> This shit’s only gonna get worse; Stupid foaming-mouthed liberal politicians who want to get rid of police agencies & prison systems. Liberal DA’s who refuse to file charges against habitual perpetrators. Liberal appointed judges imposing weak or no sentencing. BLMers, Antifas, Ganstas, and other violent criminals being granted freedom under no-bail policies so they can go right back to burning, looting, robbing, maiming, & killing.
> And what are the focused priorities of those stupid foaming-mouthed liberal politicians who cause these problems?.... Make it more difficult for law-abiding citizens to own firearms & defend themselves, eliminate the border to let more criminals in, and weaken or eliminate any election integrity policies so more stupid people can vote for more stupid foaming-mouthed liberal politicians.
> Biden’s America....Welcome to your shithole!
> 💩💩  💩💩


I lost half my IQ reading that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I lost half my IQ reading that.


That makes you the perfect Democrat voter then!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> That makes you the perfect Democrat voter then!


I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


I STRONGLY AGREE WITH THE ANALYSIS OF FAILED LIBERAL POLICIES !


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I work in Houston and I am always worried but if it is my time to go, well the hell with that because the person killing me is going to discover I am a kicker and a screamer!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

So sad 😞 
I’m recently married and a military vet too so dang that could easily be me.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I lost half my IQ reading that.


Well, please inform us of the benefits of the current liberal agenda. If you believe the news, then you must also admit that they are not telling you the whole truth and that it is MUCH worse than it really is.

I mean the Presidents dope fiend son lied on a firearms purchase background check yet they still think that background checks will 'stop criminals'.

When we have proof of illegals litterally throwing babies over the wall into the country, is that not a perfect example of failed immigration policy?

Well, one GOOD thing Biden did is he quickly refilled the cages with kids... don't want all that space to go unused. That must have made Obama proud.


----------

